# Remove left rear axle on M



## Roger Lueth (Jul 25, 2009)

I need to remove the left rear axle on my M. I have taken the platform off the rear differentioal housing. I have the outer bearing cap off and the bolt out of the bull gear. I've tried some moderate pressure to pull the axle out but it won't move. I need some suggestions. Is there any other clips or retainers that need to come off ? How do you exert pressure to pull the axle ? Thanks.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd have to look in my I&T manual to be sure, but doesn't the whole axle housing unbolt from the transmission and the axle shaftget pulled out from the gear side? I seem to remember seeing that done somewhere. If I get time, I'll pull my book out of the cabinet and take a peek.


----------

